# UFC fighters street fight stories



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I was always interested in the stories about MMA fighters who fought in street fights and their opinion about it. Let's make this thread full with articles, stories, videos etc...

Matt Hughes about Tito vs Lee Murray.


> "So it's four o'clock in the morning and they had everybody leave the club, right? Well, the UFC had bussed us all over there but they didn't have a bus to take us back. It's down to Mark, me [Pat Miletich], Tony Fryklund, Chuck Liddell, Tito [Ortiz] and Lee Murray. Lee Murray's crew was still there, Tito's crew was also still there. I walked out the back door to go in the alley. Tito's buddy jumped on my back. He jumped on my back and acted like he had me in a choke hold, just messing around, you know? Then I felt him get ripped off of me. I turned around and Tony Fryklund had HIM in a chokehold, and was really choking him. The guy looked like a mouse that just got trapped in a mousetrap; his eyes were popping out and obviously he wasn't breathing. Tony thought he was actually attacking me – that's the only reason he did it. So I turned round and told Tony to let him go, and Tony let him go. Then Tito's buddy turned around and basically said ‘what the f*** are you doing?' to Tony. Well, when he said that, one of Lee Murray's buddies, that one guy who kind of took care of us all week long, thought this guy was actually trying to fight us, so he ran out of the crowd and cracked this kid with a right hand and knocked him out cold.... The entire alley erupted into a huge brawl. I was just standing there, and there were bodies flying all over the place. I was confused how it all happened, because it happened so fast. I was standing there with my mouth open like ‘what the hell is going on?' I looked over and Chuck Liddell was with his back against the wall, knocking people out that were trying to go after him. Then I looked over and there's Tito directly past me, taking his coat off, going after Lee Murray, and Lee Murray's backing up the alley taking his jacket off. Both their jackets come off, and Tito throws a left hook at Lee Murray and misses, and right as he missed, Lee Murray counters with, like, a five-punch combo, landed right on the chin, and knocked Tito out. OUT. Tito fell face-first down to the ground, and then Lee Murray stomped him on the face a couple of times with his boots."


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

> In a recent blog posting, Boon told how Overeem (29-11-0-1) had suffered a hand infection following a nightclub brawl earlier this month. According to Boon, Alistair and his brother Valentine (26-22-0) – both heavyweights – had been involved in an altercation that left five security staff needing hospital treatment.
> 
> "Alistair attended some famous dance club with his brother Valentine. Went to the toilet and did not have coins to pay the toilet woman. Alistair told her he would pay a euro when he came back, because he did not have change. Then the security guard who was near by started to get involved," he wrote.
> 
> ...


Rule of thumb don't **** with alistair overeem :thumb02:


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/video/pro-fighters-street-brawl-caught-tape-11325155

Not sure how to embed from this potato player, but I remember when it happened and was 1st posted.

Black guy lays out a chickadee prolly 200lbs less than him with a meat hammer to the back o' the head. Roger Huerta lays him out cold :thumbsup: Potato quality, but I still love it.

To paraphrase, I recall Dana White tweeting something along the lines of 'I don't condone violence outside the cage, but no man should hit a woman. Good for you Roger'. The 1st sentence I've probably got wrong, last bit is spot on. I loved it!

Good thread, going googling now.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Double post sorry, this is just too good!






Urijah Goddam Faber.
That seemed like a minute, not 10. 
Holy shit, great story. Makes Junie Browning's tale sounds like crap :thumbsup:

EDIT: Skip to 1:55


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

War stories eh...

3.) Any Kimbo Slice brawling video. At first my opinion was like everyone else. But you know what he's a humble dude who's trying to make a living. He even joined TUF to prove his passion for the sport. So I'll leave with a funny video. 










2.) Antoni Hardonk thwarts attempted L.A. robbery
http://mmajunkie.com/news/15388/ufcs-antoni-hardonk-thwarts-attempted-l-a-robbery.mma

1.) Three Years After Home Invasion, Scars Remain for Brandon Vera and Lloyd Irvin
http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/10/...home-invasion-scars-remain-for-brandon-vera-a


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

The ol' skool Nick Diaz and Joe Riggs hospital brawl told from both sides.
Oldie but a goodie - in spoiler tags 'cause it's looooong, but a good read.





> MMA Weekly conducted phone interviews with Joe Rigg’s & Nick Diaz after their fight at UFC 57.
> 
> Joe Riggs
> 
> ...



Source:  MMAPlayground


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Byremco pardoel
Professional Fighter

come one guys...
some people have an club to run...

we where in London after an fight and went clubbing. at the end we came on Leicester Sqaure and we parked our cars. 
Lee was walking towards us and some idiot oppened the door and bumped to Lee's knee.
Lee said what's wrong??
The guy said some words and said to Lee to **** off. Lee said get out of the car. so he got out.
I need to write down that Lee was injured on his right hand and could fight only with his left one!!!!

the first two received an left hook and went down.
and than it went wrong......... 
we where with Dexter, Gnoom and I. it was us 4 against .... plenty (more than 20)

Men this was the craziest fight i ever seen!!!


heres one.it was when i first started in mma i was fighting in ring of truth one of lee hasdall shows it was the night before my fight i went in to a local pub in south london to collect some money off someone for some tickets and the boxing was on the big screen prince nassem was fighting a guy called bungu so i stayed to watch it so i sit down,this guy stands right in front of me i ask him to move over nicely so i can see the screen he says "no you are sitting in my seat you can stand up and wacth it like me"so i said no one was sitting in it when i came in, he replies"i am not moving and thats that"so i get up,as i get up he puts is face right in my face so i spanked him with a right hook he was out cold then is mate came running at me so i hit with a straight right left upper cut he went out cold as well there was two bodys on the floor not moving and i broke my left hand pretty bad then the man behind the bar comes charging at me as well so i grabbed him in a thai clinch and kneed him 2 or 3 times in the face he was out cold as well but face was pissing with blood so i left the pub jump in my car and went home,when i got home i looked at my knee and i had a piece of skin on it from the mans head and i could not close my hand when dexter came to my house in the morning he looked at my hand and said i could not fight we need to go hospital i said **** that shit i have not train for nothing i am fighting so we went to the arena and i fought a guy called mike tomlinson i tape my hand up and just used my right i caught him with a few good rights he was rocked so he took me down then i caught him in a keylock on the ground and won the fight after that i went to the hospital and got my hand plastered up it was broke in 2 places.





Originally posted by Dexter Casey 
The will be an update to this thread later. Lee had a couple fights last night.

To Summarise. Lee is part owner of a security firm in London. He gets a call form one of the doormen that there are some Gypsy's in the club and they are smashing the place up. (Gypsy's like in Snatch) Lee high tails it over there and goes in through the Fire exit to find the owner with his head in his hands. He says the gypos smashed the vclub out and wouldn't leave and the Doorman are struggling with the last of them downstairs.
Lee goes downstairs just in time to here one of the doorman warn the gypsys that Lee is coming down and he aint going to be too happy about this. The Gypo responds Lee Murray!!!! I don't give a fook about nah Lee Murray!!!
Just as Lee comes around the corner the Gypo sees him and Swings at lee who obviously Slips the punch and Punches him through the door out onto the street. He gets up and tries a takedown on Lee who counters with some Vanderlai vs Rampage Knees until the guy is KTFO. His mates have circled Lee and are hitting him around the head. Lee turns on them and Ko's them one at a time finishing the last one with soccer kicks. Oh When the First one goes down Lee says to him "Theres your ******* Lee Murray for ya!"
The Police came and picked up the gypos and asked Lee if he wanted to make any accusations against them? Lee's answer? "Tell them ******* pikey's when I see them again they are going to get another beating!"
Pikey=Gypsy=Gypo.
Lee will be on later to correct any inconsistancies. He is however going out tonight so this thread may have a lot more added to it.

guichoke

Brown Belt



Join Date: Jul 2002
Location: in front of my ******* computer dumbass!!
Posts: 2,811	Heres one om behalf of lee - not really a street fight, but pretty funny.

Went down to London shootfighters one night, where i train regurlarly. Its a great place to train, though im very much just a face in the crowd. We have some elite fighters such as James Zickik, jean da silva and of course, Lee Murray. Plus Paul and Alexis the two main coaches are top draw.

So anyway, last night this kid turns up no ones seen before. Hes a big guy - looks like a bodybuilder - american guy, lots of bling bling. Walks in like he owns the place with his one of his mates.(prick) 

This kid walks up to Alexis - says hes a fighter, hes 20 years old and sees himself in UFC within a year. Says hes come down cos he wants to spar. Alexis says - sure, u can after the warm up. And this kids like - nah, i dont need to warm up. Alexis says - you gotta. 

The warm ups some tough conditioning, and this guy has gassed in about two minutes and sat off the mat. When the warm ups over we start doing some drills, but when we see this kid gloving up with lee murray were all watching. We all get shouted out for stopping, so we spend the next five minutes pretending to train - but every guy in the room is watching this kid and Lee.

So alexis says - ok mate, u can have three minute to start with. You need a mouth guard? Kid says - no, i dont need a mouth guard. 

They kick of, and this kid comes at lee like a rageing bull - with no semblance of technique. Hes just street fighter style crazy aggression. Lee backing off and covering, evertually lee trips and falls into some chairs. Now this kid thinks hes won.

Lee gets up and they start again - its the same, this kid goes crazy again, and lee is covering. 30 seconds go by and the guys gassed. Lee then proceeds to knock the shit out of him until hes semi concious on the floor. 

So now this guy dont want to fight anymore. Alexis is like - **** that, your fighting 3 minutes, get your ***** ass back up. Its disrespectful to go crazy for 30 seconds and then quit cos your gassing and getting hurt.

So at this point no ones even pretending to train, were all just an audience. This kid eventually gets up after a lot of abuse, his pride is clearly hurt. He comes at lee like a maniac and gets the shit knocked out of him again for his trouble. And this kids calling time! time! While lee is still punching his arrogant face. Alexis evntually stops it, and trys to re-set, as they've only been going about 90 seconds. But the guy refuses to continue. I guess he knew that another 90 seconds with lee would probably land him up in hospital.

By the end of class this kid would have cleaned the shit off your boots with his tongue if you told him to. Props to him for not being knocked spark out. What can i say - if your gonna be dumb, you better be tough! And dont **** with the London shootfighters.


Originally posted by Lee Murray 
heres one.it was when i first started in mma i was fighting in ring of truth one of lee hasdall shows it was the night before my fight i went in to a local pub in south london to collect some money off someone for some tickets and the boxing was on the big screen prince nassem was fighting a guy called bungu so i stayed to watch it so i sit down,this guy stands right in front of me i ask him to move over nicely so i can see the screen he says "no you are sitting in my seat you can stand up and wacth it like me"so i said no one was sitting in it when i came in, he replies"i am not moving and thats that"so i get up,as i get up he puts is face right in my face so i spanked him with a right hook he was out cold then is mate came running at me so i hit with a straight right left upper cut he went out cold as well there was two bodys on the floor not moving and i broke my left hand pretty bad then the man behind the bar comes charging at me as well so i grabbed him in a thai clinch and kneed him 2 or 3 times in the face he was out cold as well but face was pissing with blood so i left the pub jump in my car and went home,when i got home i looked at my knee and i had a piece of skin on it from the mans head and i could not close my hand when dexter came to my house in the morning he looked at my hand and said i could not fight we need to go hospital i said **** that shit i have not train for nothing i am fighting so we went to the arena and i fought a guy called mike tomlinson i tape my hand up and just used my right i caught him with a few good rights he was rocked so he took me down then i caught him in a keylock on the ground and won the fight after that i went to the hospital and got my hand plastered up it was broke in 2 places.

R4ge

Purple Belt



Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: Milan
Posts: 2,175	Dexter replies

What Lee has forgotten is that a week later we was asked to go on the biggest breakfast TV program in the UK , "The Big Breakfast" to talk about the growing sport of Vale Tudo. Me as the current champion and Lee as the hottest up and commer in the country. So we are sittting on this couch in our suits trying to look responsible and good representatives of the sport and after a few boring questions the interviewer, a guy named Jonny Vaughn says, "So what happened to your hand Lee?" His hand was still massively swolen! We told him it was a training accident but after the show we told him the truth.

Dexter Casey professional fighter

My best streetfight memory is not really a fight it's more of a beatdown

Lee and I were in a club 3 years ago and I was very drunk and I was going for a piss. I walk to the door and Lee is talking friendly like with these three big Gypsy boys (Like out of snatch) I walk past them and brush into one of them. As I have turned the corner he says to his bro's ******* black bastard! Lee says to them, (btw Lee's dad is Moroccan, so these guys were about to get beat down anyway) Do you know who that is? They say no, Lee says that is the Bitish Vale Tudo Champ he will **** you up. To this they say we don't care we can ******* have it ( This is gypsy for we know how to have a ruck) Lee says "oh Yeah?" (Note Lee usually says this before a fight). So I come out of the toilet and find three guys unconcious on the floor and Lee standing there with an unhappy look on his face. I asked him what happened and he said "They were saying things about you." I said "oh, why didn't you wait for me?" He said "This one reaced into his pocket so I banged him out in case he had a knife so then I had to bang the other two as well." I said " Fair Enough, lets go back inside" So we did. We had a good night as well!


Dexter Casey Pro Fighter 

" Many of Lee's Streetfights happened as Straightners.

A straightner is when you have had an argument with someone or someone has robbed you or one something to you in some way and you arrange to meet up and have a fight to clear the air, it doesn't matter if you agree on the argument or return the goods typically but this can be part of the arrangement.

When Lee was growing up and I mean from as young as 12 he was having straightners, as people in our area always try and take liberties with the younger or smaller boys. 
I have seen people as recently as two years ago disrespect Lee because they either wanted to take his reputation or they just think they can beat him for some reason. None of these people has even managed to hurt him. I remember one example in particular when a huge doorman about 275lbs and 6'4" told Lee he had to wait in the line at a club we had been V.I.P at for over a year. Lee thought he was joking as this was the same doorman for the past couple of years. I walked past the doorman and asked the owner at the top of the stair wht the problem was he said no problem and said Lee come up. Lee went to walk past him when he grabs Lee and pulls his jacket and says I told you to wait in the line. Lee says "He just told me to come up" The guy tugs on Lee's jacket again and Lee stumbles down 1 or 2 steps and the two of them face off Lee is a step or two above the guy and they are practically the same level where the other guy is so big. The guy raised his hand again (Well never know what for?) Lee punched him 10 times and the guy ran backwards and balled up covering up in a crouched position like Vitor belfort and Vanderlai silva. Lee stopped and walked into the club. No more was said.

Mark Epstein who is now fighting Vale Tudo in England governed many of these fights.

In the area that Lee lives it is still very common to have straightners. In fact I was at a bar last year and Epstein goverened a straightner between two guys. 

It is much better to have a straightner than to get jumped by a gang or stabbed. 
Am I Right? "


Dexter Casey Pro Fighter 

" Many of Lee's Streetfights happened as Straightners.

A straightner is when you have had an argument with someone or someone has robbed you or one something to you in some way and you arrange to meet up and have a fight to clear the air, it doesn't matter if you agree on the argument or return the goods typically but this can be part of the arrangement.

When Lee was growing up and I mean from as young as 12 he was having straightners, as people in our area always try and take liberties with the younger or smaller boys. 
I have seen people as recently as two years ago disrespect Lee because they either wanted to take his reputation or they just think they can beat him for some reason. None of these people has even managed to hurt him. I remember one example in particular when a huge doorman about 275lbs and 6'4" told Lee he had to wait in the line at a club we had been V.I.P at for over a year. Lee thought he was joking as this was the same doorman for the past couple of years. I walked past the doorman and asked the owner at the top of the stair wht the problem was he said no problem and said Lee come up. Lee went to walk past him when he grabs Lee and pulls his jacket and says I told you to wait in the line. Lee says "He just told me to come up" The guy tugs on Lee's jacket again and Lee stumbles down 1 or 2 steps and the two of them face off Lee is a step or two above the guy and they are practically the same level where the other guy is so big. The guy raised his hand again (Well never know what for?) Lee punched him 10 times and the guy ran backwards and balled up covering up in a crouched position like Vitor belfort and Vanderlai silva. Lee stopped and walked into the club. No more was said.

Mark Epstein who is now fighting Vale Tudo in England governed many of these fights.

In the area that Lee lives it is still very common to have straightners. In fact I was at a bar last year and Epstein goverened a straightner between two guys. 

It is much better to have a straightner than to get jumped by a gang or stabbed. 
Am I Right? "


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Rule of thumb don't **** with alistair overeem :thumb02:


I am pretty sure 99.9% of people don't want to F*** with Overeem #2 nevermind Ubereem. I mean really even though his brother is considered a B rate MMA fighter he would still kicck the crap out of the toughest guy in the bar on any given night.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Most hilarious drunken escapade I ever heard of, gotta love Bas Rutten!


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice thread, really made my night. That last post makes me like Bas Rutten even more.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

AJClark said:


> The ol' skool Nick Diaz and Joe Riggs hospital brawl told from both sides.
> Oldie but a goodie - in spoiler tags 'cause it's looooong, but a good read.
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard that story before but given recent events with Diaz this line (from Diaz!) is absolutely hilarious.

"I wouldn’t even have gone to the hospital, first of all. If I win a fight, I don’t even care if I need stitches. I ain’t going to no f#%king hospital. I’ve got a press conference and all of that stuff. I would have taken care of that sh#t first."

You would have taken care of the press conference first huh? Those are important right? lol.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

The Bas vids are priceless, great guy and has lethal self defense techniques.

The Overeem battle in the bar was classic when first hearing about it. Those bouncers would be shitting their paints against those two goliaths.

The funniest was when Charles Bennett was choked out backstage after a PRIDE event... lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Lee M is a bad mofo.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I just saw a video recently about Bruce Buffer getting in a fight with Frank Trigg on an elevator. I can't look it up right now because I'm on my phone, but here's the gist of it. 

Trigg had just lost to Matt Hughes by rear naked choke. He, Dana, Bruce, and Mike Goldberg were on an elevator together. Frank started to ask Dana about when he was going to fight next when Bruce cut in and complimented Dana on his new watch. While Bruce's back was turned, Trigg hit him from behind. 
Bruce turned around and was like "What the hell? You just hit me." And Frank made the mistake of asking .
"What are you gonna do about it?"
Bruce hit him with a quick 1-2 to the stomach, and they started brawling right in the elevator. By the ene of it, Trigg was in a rear naked choke for the second time that night. 
When they arrived at their floor, there was a bunch of expensive stuff in glass cases (fancy casino place I think.) so Bruce let him go and was like "Hey. It's over. Let's all just calm down. Later he had to get stitches in his hand, but after that apparently they had a pretty good night.

I thought it was a pretty cool story. Really made me respect Buffer a lot more.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

hatedcellphones said:


> I just saw a video recently about Bruce Buffer getting in a fight with Frank Trigg on an elevator. I can't look it up right now because I'm on my phone, but here's the gist of it.
> 
> Trigg had just lost to Matt Hughes by rear naked choke. He, Dana, Bruce, and Mike Goldberg were on an elevator together. Frank started to ask Dana about when he was going to fight next when Bruce cut in and complimented Dana on his new watch. While Bruce's back was turned, Trigg hit him from behind.
> Bruce turned around and was like "What the hell? You just hit me." And Frank made the mistake of asking .
> ...


WTF really? That's awesome!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Wasn't it the other way around?


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

hatedcellphones said:


> I just saw a video recently about Bruce Buffer getting in a fight with Frank Trigg on an elevator. I can't look it up right now because I'm on my phone, but here's the gist of it.
> 
> Trigg had just lost to Matt Hughes by rear naked choke. He, Dana, Bruce, and Mike Goldberg were on an elevator together. Frank started to ask Dana about when he was going to fight next when Bruce cut in and complimented Dana on his new watch. While Bruce's back was turned, Trigg hit him from behind.
> Bruce turned around and was like "What the hell? You just hit me." And Frank made the mistake of asking .
> ...


I remeber hearing this story somewhere. It was on an elevater, Frank Trigg was being a dick and Bruce Buffer kicked his ass. 

Frank Trigg sucks.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the one where some big football guy wants to fight Bas, as soon as someone whispers into his ear who Bas is the guy quickly changes his plans. Bas really is the man because he never looked for trouble but wouldn't run from it, best possible person to have on your side in a bar besides maybe Overeem.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

What was the one with Babalu and the bouncer/security guard?


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Found it! 
Story starts at 4:35


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

rabakill said:


> I like the one where some big football guy wants to fight Bas, as soon as someone whispers into his ear who Bas is the guy quickly changes his plans. Bas really is the man because he never looked for trouble but wouldn't run from it, best possible person to have on your side in a bar besides maybe Overeem.


It was Brian Urlacher the linebacker for the bears.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

hatedcellphones said:


> Found it!
> Story starts at 4:35


Yeah pretty sure Buffer is full of shit. Unlike the other stories, this is unverified and just Buffer telling a tall tale not corroborated by anyone else. You'd think at least one other person (Dana?) besides bruce would've mentioned it had it actually happened.

I highly doubt an out of shape 50 year old announcer like Buffer can uppercut and choke out a pro UFC fighter, even a B-level like Trigg.

Most likely this is one of those fantasies that people who get bullied and puss out tell themselves and others. Sometimes they tell it so often, they might even start believing it to some extent.

There's another interview where he forgets his lie and claims it was him punching Trigg and busting his hand open instead of an RNC. Clown can't even keep his story straight.


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

Drogo said:


> I've heard that story before but given recent events with Diaz this line (from Diaz!) is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> "I wouldn’t even have gone to the hospital, first of all. If I win a fight, I don’t even care if I need stitches. I ain’t going to no f#%king hospital. I’ve got a press conference and all of that stuff. I would have taken care of that sh#t first."
> 
> You would have taken care of the press conference first huh? Those are important right? lol.


thats so funny cause i read that and was like wow he really said that haha


----------



## elitemmaclothin (Feb 15, 2012)

If ya get a chance look up mma fighter from chicago foils robbers plans. i think its still on youtube


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Hours before the biggest fight of his life, Jones subdues a robber
By Steve Cofield










Eat your heart out Bob Reilly. Mixed martial arts is a lot more than a money grab viewed by savage fans; it can be a real life saver. Saturday afternoon in the streets of Paterson, N.J., Jon Jones and his trainers applied their gym techniques when they spotted a robber, chased him down and subdued him.
Thanks to Tracy Lee for the tip, photo link and video below
Jones, who was scheduled to fight Saturday evening in Newark for the UFC light heavyweight title, was on his way to meditate in front of a waterfall in Northern New Jersey. Jones, along with Greg Jackson and Mike Winkeljohn, spotted the suspect breaking into a car and stealing some objects. According to the account given to Yahoo!'s Kevin Iole by Jackson, the group shouted at the robber and he took off.
Jones, Jackson and Winkeljohn pursued him on foot. The robber eventually fell and Jones, the youngest of the group at 23, caught up to the robber and tripped him to the ground again. Jackson said that Jones "foot swept" the suspect.
With the robber on the ground, Jackson began yelling to his fighter to stay away. Once the trainers caught up to robber, he tried to get up. Jackson said he "double-legged" him and jumped on top applying an arm bar. Winkeljohn went for the other arm to make sure he didn't have a weapon. In the scuffle, the robber was bloodied. The trainers said some blood got on their pants. Shortly afterward, the police arrived to arrest the suspect.
Less than an hour after the incident, Tracy Lee spoke with Jackson.


This is the second time in the last month an MMA-related move was used in a high-profile story to subdue a criminal. Joe Lozito, New York-area laborer, tackled an alleged murderer on a New York subway.
Reilly is the New York assemblyman leading the crusade to keep MMA events out of New York State. The ban by New York is a big reason why the UFC has placed several events just a few miles away across the Hudson River in Newark's Prudential Center. Jones faced Mauricio Rua -- and beat him with a third-round TKO -- in the main event of UFC 128, stepping into the Octagon roughly 7 1/2 hours after his run-in with the robber.
Jackson mentioned that Jones eventually reached that Paterson-area waterfall.
"It was an incredibly beautiful waterfall," said Jackson.


----------

